# Dirtpark Mülheim Kährlich



## viZual (31. Januar 2010)

HEy weiß einer wann man in Mülheim Kärlich wieder fahren kann?
Die Ramps waren ja gesperrt mit ner Kette.....
mfg


----------



## V3n0m (21. Februar 2010)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren, da ich kommenden Sommer wohl anfange in Koblenz zu studieren.

wäre echt super wenn sich mal hier jemand meldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnesteiber (25. Februar 2010)

ich frag mal nen kumpel,der kennt da so gut wie jeden


----------



## SkYrEaChEr (28. Februar 2010)

Gestern nachmittag war mächtig was los dort...


----------



## Thrasher (28. Februar 2010)

Wo isn da der Bikepark?


----------



## agrohardtail (28. Februar 2010)

dirtpark!!! ist am tauris in mühlheim kärlich


----------



## DieselCarver (30. August 2010)

weiß eigentlich jemand warum die homepage down ist, oder wer für diese zuständig war/ist?


----------



## M132 (2. September 2010)

Ich war vor einigen Wochen dort, da konnte man fahren. Weiß nicht, wann das mit Absperrungen war...

Falls jemand vom Dirtpark mitliest: Ich bin übrigens Einsteiger und für solche ist der Dirtpark leider ungeeignet, weil selbst die kleinste Doubleline für Anfänger zu schwer ist. Sehr schade, dass keine Tableline existiert (im ganzen Park ist nur 1 (Mini)Table).

Viele Grüße


----------



## DieselCarver (2. September 2010)

War gestern auch als absoluter Einsteiger dort.
Hast schon recht, dass dort der Einstieg schwierig ist.
Die Table kann ich schon recht gut fahren aber der kleinste Double ist noch eine Herausforderung für mich  - habe ihn einmal fast gestanden.

Aber am WE soll die Table-Line gebaut werden...


----------



## M132 (2. September 2010)

Ja, ich bin den kleinsten Double drei mal gefahren, dann hab ich's aufgegeben, weil es dreimal nicht so richtig geklappt hat. Beim ersten Mal schon ganz gut, aber schon zu kurz (bin mit dem HR ganz oben aufgekommen), beim zweiten und dritten Mal bin ich nicht exakt gerade abgesprungen und bin somit nicht mehr wirklich in der Landezone aufgekommen.

Ist dann ärgerlich. Man traut sich den Sprung nicht mehr und kann so überhaupt nicht üben.

Aber wenn die Tableline steht, werde ich wohl noch mal wiederkommen


----------



## Bls (6. September 2010)

Bin gestern abend mal kurz mim Auto gucken gefahren. Leider noch keine Tableline, dafür sind alle Dirts neu geshapt worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieselCarver (6. September 2010)

Also so wie ich das gehört hab, sind die dirts schon ein paar wochen lang ausgebessert.

Mich hats im übrigen auch "zersägt" am ersten double... ^^
hab jetzt schön die schulter aufgeschürft und das handgelenk gestaucht.

bin ebenfalls zu kurz gesprungen. man muss entgegen der tipps meiner jungen mitfahrer(die wohlgemerkt abgehen wie schmitz-katz) ein/zweimal in die pedale treten damit man genug speed draufbekommt.

kann aber auch sein, dass mich meine reifen ausgebremst haben, die sind nämlich nicht allzu dicke aufgepumpt. wölben sich schon a bissl wenn ich aufsitze.


----------



## M132 (6. September 2010)

Jo, die Schulter hatte ich auch minimal aufgeschürft, weil ich ein paar cm links außerhalb der Landezone aufgekommen bin und dann einen Drift hingelegt habe (unabsichtlich natürlich).

Dass wir / Anfänger zu kurz springen, ist wahrscheinlich eine Kombination aus vielen. Zu wenig Speed, schlechter Absprung, nicht perfekt gerader Flug (wodurch du ja ohnehin etwas weiter springen musst; Pythagoras)...

Schade, dass es noch keine Tableline gibt. Wenn es eine gibt, werde ich wieder kommen


----------



## cheeks (27. September 2010)

Hey Ihr,
gibts jetzt eine Tableline?
In der nächsten Woche bin ich in Dürrholz-Daufenbach bei meiner Familie zu besuch und such etwas, wo ich auch mal fahren gehen kann...
Gibts sonst noch was 4x/BMX/Dirt-mäßiges da in der Gegend?
Ich habe gehört in Bad Ems gäbe es eine BMX-Bahn. Kennt die jemand?
Im Internet hab ich leider nix dazu gefunden.

Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir helfen 

LG
Lea


----------



## M132 (27. September 2010)

Es gibt noch den Bikepark Boppard.


----------



## agrohardtail (28. September 2010)

in Roßbach an der wied ist noch nen dirt park war selbst noch nicht da hab nur videos gesehen und des schaut interessant aus.
[ame="http://vimeo.com/6343060"]Summer 09 on Vimeo[/ame]
der erste teil zumindestens.


----------



## M132 (28. September 2010)

Nicht schlecht, der Junge kann 360 und Tailwhip und so... wie alt ist der - 10?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cheeks (28. September 2010)

Boppard is mir zu teuer...
Man könnte sich ja mal mit mehreren da an den Tables treffen?


----------



## Spassbremse (29. September 2010)

M132 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, der Junge kann 360 und Tailwhip und so... wie alt ist der - 10?



Guckst du hier M132 für alles weitere ! 
http://www.sponsoree.com/~felix98/

Ist der Junior von einem Bekannten.

Mfg Gerald


----------



## cheeks (10. Oktober 2010)

Für die Leute, die Tables fahren wollten:
In Harschbach gibt es einen kleinen Park, wo es einen Pumptrack, 2 Dirtdoubles und 3 Dirttables gibt.
Macht echt Spaß da!
Der Park ist gegenüber der Ortseinfahrt zu Harschbach auf der Straße aus/in Richtung Puderbach.


----------



## Lukas99 (25. Oktober 2010)

So jetzt mal für alle die die da rumheulen weil es nur einen kleinen table gibt am samstag war ein bagger da da haben wir 4 tables 8ohne löcher9 gebaut die jetzt auch für einsteiger sind da ich die aber schwieriger finde als alles andere im park und nur zu info: Ich bin da der 2 jüngste mit 11 jahren ihr könnt ja einfach mal vorbeischauen


----------



## M132 (25. Oktober 2010)

Wo wurden die denn hingebaut? Viele Möglichkeiten hat man ja nicht mehr, es gibt ja nur zwei Startrampen...


----------



## MannohnePlan (25. Oktober 2010)

Lukas99 schrieb:


> So jetzt mal für alle die die da rumheulen weil es nur einen kleinen table gibt am samstag war ein bagger da da haben wir 4 tables 8ohne löcher9 gebaut die jetzt auch für einsteiger sind da ich die aber schwieriger finde als alles andere im park und nur zu info: Ich bin da der 2 jüngste mit 11 jahren ihr könnt ja einfach mal vorbeischauen



Was hat das Alter denn mit der Schwierigkeit zu tun?
Gerade in jungen Jahren fällt der Einstieg in eine solche Sportart deutlich einfacher, auch weil die Angst vor Verletzung wesentlich geringer ist und in den meisten Fällen auch weniger Konsequenzen nach sich zieht.


----------



## StefanFaith (26. Oktober 2010)

die sind links neben der kleinen line wo früher der einzelne kleine table stand.Man kann einfach ein paar meter vorher anlauf holen und ein bischen reintreten .dafür braucht man keine startrampe


----------



## agrohardtail (27. Oktober 2010)

MannohnePlan schrieb:


> Was hat das Alter denn mit der Schwierigkeit zu tun?
> Gerade in jungen Jahren fällt der Einstieg in eine solche Sportart deutlich einfacher, auch weil die Angst vor Verletzung wesentlich geringer ist und in den meisten Fällen auch weniger Konsequenzen nach sich zieht.



name passt...

mit 11jahren bist du weder ausgewachsen noch im vollbesitz deiner kraft, was aber vor allem ausschlaggebend ist ist halt die größe. mit 11 jahren ist er warscheinlich nicht besonders groß und hat somit mehr probleme beim ab/wegdrücken von  sprüngen udn kann durch fehlenden natürlichen federweg landungen shclechter abfangen. ausserdem mangelt es jüngeren nach fehlern  oft am verständnis wwarum diese geschehen sind.
 natürlich ist ü30 kein gutes alter um in so nen sport einzusteigen, aber wie sich manche leute anstellen ist fast peinlich. im endeffekt ist das alles nur physik, aber dieses verständniss fehlt den meisten wohl einfach.


----------



## MannohnePlan (27. Oktober 2010)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> name passt...
> 
> mit 11jahren bist du weder ausgewachsen noch im vollbesitz deiner kraft, was aber vor allem ausschlaggebend ist ist halt die größe. mit 11 jahren ist er warscheinlich nicht besonders groß und hat somit mehr probleme beim ab/wegdrücken von  sprüngen udn kann durch fehlenden natürlichen federweg landungen shclechter abfangen. ausserdem mangelt es jüngeren nach fehlern  oft am verständnis wwarum diese geschehen sind.
> natürlich ist ü30 kein gutes alter um in so nen sport einzusteigen, aber wie sich manche leute anstellen ist fast peinlich. im endeffekt ist das alles nur physik, aber dieses verständniss fehlt den meisten wohl einfach.



Und jetzt nochmal fein nachdenken gehn...

Die Technik dahinter ist die Gleiche, ob mit 3 Jahren oder mit 89 Jahren.
Der Spruch " Früh übt sich" kommt nicht von ungefähr.
Unterschied ist allerdings, dass sich jüngere Fahrer meist mehr trauen bzw. nicht an die Konsequenzen denken.

Und fehlende Kraft kann bei den Dimensionen wie sie in MK stehen ohne Probleme durch eine gute Technik oder pure Gewalt (Geschwindigkeit) ausgeglichen werden.


----------



## agrohardtail (27. Oktober 2010)

du hasts nicht verstanden. ist egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukasPlayzone (20. November 2010)

Ist egal ob groß,  klein. Nur selbstvertrauen und Übung bringt ein weiter nicht größe und Tables 
auf einem contest kann man auch nicht sagen ichfahr nicht zu groß und zu weit und ein Loch egal

Fahrt wie ihr wollt und nicht auf andere Hören


----------



## Lukas99 (10. Februar 2011)

Ich bin jezt 12 geworden und ich fahre alle sprünge da im park auch die big line beim 2 oldschool hatte ich mich hingelegt und lag 3 tage im krankenhaus


----------



## Janky (10. November 2011)

Gibt es in Mühlheim-Kärlich auch en Pumptrack? Wird da eigentlich auch im Herbst/Winter gefahren oder is dann gesperrt?


----------



## Deleted 228748 (18. November 2011)

Ne im Park gibts keinen Pumptrack. Winter ist bei uns immer die Bau-Saison. d.h. ALLES wird neu geshapt. hier und da evtl etwas editiert oder ganz weggemacht. Und zum thema der kleinen Tables. JEDER fängt mal klein an. ich habe selbst lange gebraucht um dann die kleine double line hin zu bekommen aber das ist alles nur ne Sache der Übung und des Selbstvertrauens. Wenn du auf der Startrampe steht und denkst schon "das schaff ich sowieso nicht", wirds auch nix  
Also: klein anfangen und erst auf die nächste stufe gehen wenn man die kleinen sprünge gut drin hat !


----------

